# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 43)



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2022)

There's a few holidays coming up that always have people looking for ideas to make. So, with that said, 
*What kind of projects do you make for holiday gifts?*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Let's go Astros!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 30, 2022)

I just make gifts as it strikes me. The gifts are not holiday related , just gifts that I think a friend or family might enjoy. Pens, storage boxes, slabs of lumber from the customer trees if they are interested...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 30, 2022)

Kind of random (unless I know the person likes specific things or has a specific need.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2022)

Bah humbug....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 30, 2022)

To clarify, I have never in my 40+ years set up a Christmas tree in my house nor did my parents. We also generally only got cake on birthdays while growing up. Ice cream happened when we had company. We grew up poor with an emphasis on family and the idea that if someone needed a gift, then why wait til the holidays.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2022)

Boxes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 30, 2022)

Kitchen utensils, bowls, cutting boards. Nothing this year as my shop is not up and running yet. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2022)

It depends on the person, I don't decide "this year, I'm making pens for everyone". Different per person.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2022)

I cook the meals and I always try to make that something special for all to enjoy. 
Handmade gifts come whenever throughout the year.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 30, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> View attachment 233031
> 
> View attachment 233032


Picture 1: Huddled in the faceless masses if we just look closer we can recognize and connect with some more easily. Some have stripes to stand out, or to blend in. Some are simply stoned crying out for help. Looking closer we can see that things are not as cut and dry, nor black and white. Picture 2: Sometimes they are reaching out, asking for help, sometimes they are offering a warm embrace, and not the cold shoulder we often perceive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Oct 30, 2022)

I turn Christmas ornaments each year for everyone in the family (couples only get one), will be making 16+ this year. Have done snowmen, penguins, angels for displays, need another type figurine, or another style to make this year. Planning to make boxes for all the nieces/nephews. Christmas is also the time I empty out the shop of completed projects that I've done during the year. I also try to find a new project or kit I've not made before to give to a few. Nobody has complained yet that they have too many bowls, forms, etc so I'm probably good for a while yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 30, 2022)

Ahhh, OK(?)


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 30, 2022)

Since I only do flat work, I've made cribbage boards, boxes and I made a bank for my grandson last year.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 31, 2022)

trc65 said:


> I turn Christmas ornaments each year for everyone in the family (couples only get one), will be making 16+ this year. Have done snowmen, penguins, angels for displays, need another type figurine, or another style to make this year. Planning to make boxes for all the nieces/nephews. Christmas is also the time I empty out the shop of completed projects that I've done during the year. I also try to find a new project or kit I've not made before to give to a few. Nobody has complained yet that they have too many bowls, forms, etc so I'm probably good for a while yet.


You could turn some ornaments, like the Christmas trees that are one sided and cut in half to make a cookie cutter tree.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 31, 2022)

A pen or a painting - next year knives. Unless for the wife - she's gots specifics!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 31, 2022)

We mix it up and vary it by person. My wife makes soap from scratch and this is always requested by a few. A year ago we made a bunch of batches of beef jerky. This year will be smoked pecans, knives, and cutting boards. Perhaps a few pens. A few select customers will get a pen or captured golf ball.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 1, 2022)

Pens and ornaments so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 21, 2022)

Whatever I turn and want to give away

Reactions: Like 3


----------

